
Twitter Product Design Refresh - smpetrey
https://blog.twitter.com/official/en_us/topics/product/2017/Check-out-our-new-look.html
======
stesch
Round avatars look like shit if you haven't planned for it. A lot of big names
now have to redesign their twitter photo.

See
[https://twitter.com/MattNavarra/status/875389431372533760](https://twitter.com/MattNavarra/status/875389431372533760)

------
msarchet
Just saw this as I logged in for the first time today. Doesn't look like my
android app has updated yet, but I would imagine that the appropriate buttons
have not been clicked.

------
NTDF9
Twitter on the web looks so much like myspace!

